# اجمل رسائل العيد الظريفه



## coptic hero (3 يناير 2010)

*  اعلنت الكنيسة المصريه رؤيتها لصليب العيد وان اليوم هو المتمم لشهر كيهك 

يا ناس يا لوكال يا شعبيين اهنيكم بعيد الميلاد قبل الناس التانيين

صباح معطر ومسكر وكفاية كده مش هاكتر امبارح فول وقرنبيط والنهارده لحمه ونبيت وعيد ميلاد سعيد سعيد يا سكر

عزيزى الصائم تم شحن رصيدك ب6 كيلو لحمه و3فرخات وكفته مجانية مدى الحياه مع خدمه اكلنى شكرا عيش احلى ما فى اللحمه مع بطة فون

اتجاوز كل المهنئين واسوق على عجلتين واعمل غرز شمال ويمين وامشى عكس السيارات واقطع الرادارات وادفع مخالفات واطلع فوق الرصيف وادهس البنى ادمين علشان اكون اول المهنئين واقولك كل سنه وانتم طيبين

دول بقا من اختراعى

خلص الفول بطلنا الشطه تلاقيك بتقول تعاليلى يا بطه عيد سعيد 

-----------------------------------------------------------
قررت الكنيسه القبطية رحمة بابنائها تجريم صواريخ الغازات الناتجه من جاد والشبراوى والعفو عن كنتاكى وماكدونالدز

هييه انت هييه انتى تعبتوا من الفول نفسكم فى اللحمه كلمونى عالبط الساخن مع تحيات جانا الفرج


لحمه وفراخ وبط وزبادى وجبنه ولبن ابوة كده يا وديع اخيرا فطرت 

happy la7ma happy fattah happy melokhia happy battah happy gebna ahhhhhhhh ya batny 

بعتت لك عصفورة اصفره بحته لحمه صغيره تقولك عيد سعيد يا سكرة وصلت ولا لسه ياترى




. *

* 

الى كل من اسأت اليهم فى2009 الى كل من ضايقتهم باقولكم انتم لسه ما شفتوش حاجه واللى جاى اصعب وايامكم سوده معايا هههههههه



دى رسايل لسه واصلالى حالا

ولا روتانا ولا الشاشه ولا احنا عيال بكاشه انا حبيت بس اقوللك عيد سعيد يا باشا


اسأل الله لك ثبات ال bmw    وجمال شكل ال  a5   وقوة المرسيدس ورفاهيه الباسات وصحه ال gmc وهيبه الجاجوار وربنا يزودك بجميع الكماليات ويدخلك الجنه اتوماتيك وكل عام وانت عالزيرو

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2010)

جمال جدا
ميررررررسى على الرسائل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2010)

*هههههه*

*جاااااااااااااااامدين تسلم ايدك*

*ونورت المنتدى من جديد يا مان*​


----------



## tenaaaa (3 يناير 2010)

حلوين اوي
ثانكس​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2010)

*


جميل  يا هيرووووووو

شكراااااا على الرسايل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة

*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين جدا
ثانكس كوبتك هيروووووووو​*


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا
> ميررررررسى على الرسائل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





ميرسيه كوكو


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه*
> 
> *جاااااااااااااااامدين تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *ونورت المنتدى من جديد يا مان*​





                      اى خدعــــــة يا مارسلينو هههههه


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2010)

tenaaaa قال:


> حلوين اوي
> ثانكس​






                              شكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> جميل  يا هيرووووووو
> ...




*كل التضاريس دى وبتقول لى كل سنه و ........   انــتـــى .........   طيبه يا راجل ده منظر واحده بنت ههههههههههه كل سنه وانت طيبه برضه يا كليمو*


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين جدا
> ثانكس كوبتك هيروووووووو​*





المهم انهم عجبوكى ميرسيه على مشاركتك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 يناير 2010)

جمال جدا تسلم ايدك هيرو 
كل سنة وانت طيب 
عيد ميلاد مجيد


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 يناير 2010)

يارب سلام
كلام جميل وتمام التمام
كل سنة وانت طيب
حلوين قوي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين

شكـــــــــــرا​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه


ربنا يستر من اللي جاي هههههههههه

رسايل تحفه بجد

كل سنة وانت طيب يا جميل


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> جمال جدا تسلم ايدك هيرو
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> عيد ميلاد مجيد



نورتى الموضوع كل سنه وانتى بخير


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> كلام جميل وتمام التمام
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> حلوين قوي
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع



اى خدمه يا قمر عيد ميلاد سعيد


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *كل سنه وانتم طيبين
> 
> شكـــــــــــرا​*



وانت طيب وسعيد وامين وممدوح ههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ربنا يستر من اللي جاي هههههههههه
> ...




اللى جاى احلى ان اراد ربنا


----------



## coptic hero (7 يناير 2010)

دى لسه واصلانى حالا

قوموا يا بنى النور لنطبخ لحم الثور المجد لله فى الاعالى وعلى الغدا الحمام واللحمه عالسفرة


----------

